# Swords and other tall plants...



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

The other day I was looking at new bettas to replace my recently deceased one in my 20 gallon community tank. Its beautiful yet camera shy and my intention is to start a betta journal soon, christmas for me may mean a decent camera. The journal will cover that betta and the one whose tank this post is about. 

Again i was in my lfs looking at bettas and they are overstocked with about every tail type and color ive ever heard of. They also have some of the best selection of plants ive ever seen in that store. Ive been wanting to do a cookie jar setup for a while so i found one that is 2 gallons and im going to use a gravel bottom with a filter and heater rated for 1 to 3 gallons. I will add a small piece of driftwood with some anubias tied to it and i may add a moss ball or two. I want some kind of tall plant to be the centerpiece and grow out the top of the tank. My first choice is an amazon sword, ive always had good luck with them but ive read its difficult to get them to grow out of the water and it takes a long time before the leaves wont dry up and fall off. I know from experience water wisteria and java fern will grow out of water pretty easily but i would rather have some kind of sword or similiar plant. Any suggestions?

On a side note, the betta for this tank will my first crowntail. Im also doing a similiar setup for my mom for christmas, she loves plants and misses having a betta fish.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Java ferns can grow emergent, so can anubias, given the right conditions. I know a lot of the problemes, like the drying of leaves on the swrods when emerging, can be to do with low ambient humidity. 

Echinodorus (var. Amazonicus, Kleiner Bar, Ozelot, Rubin and uruguayensis), 

Crytocoryne (var. cordata, wendtii and undulata), 

Aponogeton (var. crispis/boivinian)

Ceratophyllym, 

lindernia grandiflora, 

Bacopa caroliniana,

Hygrophylia difformis

Pretty sure H. difformis (water wisteria) is relatively easy to get to emerge.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

A lot of stem plants can grow from submerged to emersed if you want to try the higher end of low light to medium light range
ludwigia, creeping jenny, rotala, bacopa, you can also grow hydro sp. japan in and out of water...
(not my photos-all are progress shorts of the same person's tank (on another forum-which I've been told I cannot link to))
["The top is ludwigia, rotala indica on the right,"]
[Ludgwidia and I think Ammania gracilis]
[just crazy ludwigia]


other people's photos
[bacopa..not pretty kepi tank...]
[creeping jenny]
[hydro sp. japan (+ ludwigia in the back) planted HOB]


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, i chose an amazon sword and java fern. My lfs has been out of anubias but i have a nice piece of driftwood that i intend to put anubias on as soon as i find some. My betta is very happy, he has red and purple fins with a white body that has a reddish tint. He is not a crowntail like i was hoping to find, the day i bought him they barely had any crowns and he was the prettiest betta they had. The name has a long story behind it but i have been calling him king willy.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Would love to see photos of your boy once hes settled. always nice to see the pretty fish people find!


----------

